# GFCI on 3 phase remote fountain pump



## george nicholson (Apr 19, 2008)

We have a 3 phase 3HP 208V fountain pump that is located approx 25' from a concrete in-ground fountain which is supplied by PVC water line from the pump. Is a 3 phase GFCI required on the remote 3 phase fountain pump?

The lights in that fountain are 120V and are supplied by a GFCI breaker which I agree with and understand.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think no. See 680.51(A).
GFCI protection for _submersible _pumps.


----------



## tombs (May 26, 2011)

I have done many installations similar to your description. The pump was not required to be gfci protected.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

the pump would only need GFCI protection if the pump is submersible type, or if the fountain water is common to a pool. NEC 680.50


----------

